# Customized Sentras



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

HELLO I OWN A CUSTOMIZED 96 SENTRA GXE IT FEATURES SHAVED BACK DOOR HANDLES, SPARCO GAS CAP, CUSTOM DECALS. WHITE/BLUE FLAKE PAINT, 17 INCH NIPPONS, CIVIC AND INTEGRA CUSTOMIZED BODY KIT, ACCORD TAILLIGHT CONVERSION
75 SHOT NOS SYSTEM AND A SR20DE ENGINE SWAP
I AM LOOKING FOR PEOPLE WHO HAVE CUSTOM WORK ON THERE SENTRAS, I SAW A YELLOW ONE IN MASS. WITH SUPRA TAILLIGHTS, IM TIRED OF HEARING ABOUT AND SEEING CIVICS SO ANYONE WITH A CUSTOMIZED SENTRA HOLLA BACK!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

You came to the right place...

...any pics of your ride?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

welcome to the boards.... you came to the right place.


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *You came to the right place...
> 
> ...any pics of your ride? *


IM NEW TO THIS HOW DO I PUT IN THE PICS?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

[*IMG] Picture link [/IMG*]

dont add the * in though.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Sounds like a nice ride. Welcome aboard "mate". Now post pics!!

BTW - Please take off Caps Lock...it's considered yelling. Thanks!


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

Hello, i own a lowered b13,
with s4's jwt ecu, ur pullies, HS Gen 5 header
progress sway bars, CAI, jdm sr20. 
nx2k big brakes, custom 2.25 exhaust
random thoughts STB



if anyone else is power hungry and doesnt like rice..
holla back..

*ah.. now thats nissan with a smile*


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

HOLLA! :banana:

I have a slightly modded B14 Sentra :cheers:

Oh, I was wondering if you could please turn the caps lock off.


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

*pics*

can somone pls explain to me in detail how to post my pics
for instance the name of the pic i want to put up is
8n9 show car1.jpg
when i click preview reply should the pic come up?
thx


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

it needs to be through a web host like imagestation.com or something ill do the steps with you

first once you have the images up on imagestation(i recommend that because its nice)...right click the image..go to properties..copy and paste the URL. come back to nissan forums...click post reply the where is says in the "vB Code" column you click the little "IMG" icon and paste your link in there(keep in mind you do not have to include "


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Do you have a host site for it? You need to host them first, they can't be uploaded onto the forums from your hard drive, it would just take up too much space.

Try imagestation or another free web hosting service if you don't want to or can't host through your ISP.

Once you have that setup, you merely put the link between the {img} {/img} tags, replacing the { with [ Even easier though, you just click on the "IMG" tag under the post reply screen and copy your link in there.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

You have a Sentra... with Honda tail-lights..... ha, thats a first.

But welcome to the boards.... if you want, you can try www.geocities.com or www.cardomain.com and setup a website for FREE!
Just upload those pics  im excited to see it!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for killing the caps 

Everyone is already giving you good directions as far as posting pics go....


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

hey email the pics to me at [email protected] and I will host them for you for free. I'm in new york too!! where are you?
and how do accord tails look on our cars? sounds like a nice ride!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Sounds like a tight car. I actually wanted to put S2000 tailights on my B14 and be the first sentra but i seen a B13 with them.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

My conversion plans are top secret


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey sean..

do u still have your se-l side skirts?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hey, sounds like a nice car. The accord tail light conv sounds interesting. I think I saw that yellow sentra in a pic somewhere (looked a bit strange to me). You made it to the right place, most of us have customized Nissans (lotsa pics in the member's rides section).

and thank you for not having a civic, LOL


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Well when i said a "Sentra with Honda Tail-Lights thats a first"... I forgot, there is an Blue B13 Sentra with Honda S2000 tail-lights... but compared to Accord or Civic tail-lights... ya kno..


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

well i get a lot of complimants on the conversion the tailights are generation 3 98 sedan accord tailights kinda makes the car look like a skyline sort of, i am going to send pics to ninja cereal so you will be able to see soon. right now the car is in the shop i bought it automatic and then droopped the sr20se motor in and it is now manual. right now they are doing the wiring and it is almost ready to go so i will be posting pics of that also


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

sweeeeet


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sweet, I'm doing an auto to manual conversion when I put in my SR20DET. How is that conversion going. Does the shop seem to have any problems?


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

*problems? yes*

actually my car has been in the shop for at least 2 weeks, the problem is that it wasnt planned correctly. the sr20de engine(i have a garret turbo that i will be putting on in may ) came out of a crashed 98 se-r, the transmission mount and two motor mounts were damaged so i had to buy new ones, you will need a complete set of engine mounts, it is best to have the whole car for the swap cuz you need a lot of things to make it work, due to the crash, the radiator was also damaged, another problem for me. the only real problem that they are facing is the wiring, because it doesnt plug directly up, so i bought a car manual that has complete digrams on the electrical set up for both cars 96 sentra gxe and 98 se-r. if you have all the materials ahead of time and have someone who knows what they are doing it should be an easy swap.


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

oh as far as the auto to manual conversion everything seems ok


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*....*



LIUSPEED said:


> *hey sean..
> 
> do u still have your se-l side skirts? *


too late LIU... i already asked him about them, he aint sellin'!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: problems? yes*



attic4sneekaz said:


> *came out of a crashed 98 se-r*


Man, what a shame, the 98 SE-R is so beautiful


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: ....*



whiteb14 said:


> *too late LIU... i already asked him about them, he aint sellin'! *


so many people have asked, I've been telling them that I don't have them anymore 


attic4sneekaz, I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

here comes a pic... but be warned it is large... (not 56k friendly)


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Very nice.....are those just the fender flares or did the shop do something...

ALso--get us a pic of the ASS.....

OH and the graphics on the side ---is it a city or what???


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

the plastic fender flares were molded on by the body shop
the side graphic was made by eight n nine designs and is can be interpted as whatever you want really, its a mix of a few things kinda of like the clothing line 
i will post a close up of the graphics and of the rear soon


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

also the shop added fiberglass to the fender flares


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

whoa we got the same side skirts


Ben


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
I think you should body match the headlights to the car (paint the plastic behind the lens the car color instead of chrome).

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Hey,
> I think you should body match the headlights to the car (paint the plastic behind the lens the car color instead of chrome).
> 
> Good idea....that could work..*


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *here comes a pic... (not 56k friendly)
> *



and its not eye sight friendly either..


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

hehe. yea.. those decals are kinda like WHOA>. but, i love that front bumper, i want that same one actually.. where did you get it from?.. or.. what is it called?


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

the front bumper is called black widow its from an integra
hey sr20 kid what do you mean by that comment?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

this is IMO, but I think the car would look SO MUCH cleaner w/o the graphics. I think painting the chrome projectors white would be pretty nice as well, it looks real good when people do it black on a black car. Also, one little thing that will make the front end a bit cleaner would be some new corner lenses. You can get them on ebay for like $20 and they will eliminate that yellow thing in the lense. The fender flares look like they were done clean, but the rear wheels look like they're hiding. Lastly, what happened to the Nissan emblem?!?! . 

I don't dislike your car, I just thought I'd add a little constructive criticism. -peace..


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

minus the graphics i like it. clear corners would indeed make it cleaner and it would look tight with a '98 grille... enough with all that... i wanna see the rear!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

still wanna see that tail-light conversion.....


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

thx for everyones opinion i apreciate all remarks even constructive criticism. the car is still very much under construction, a lot of things need to be done before im totaly happy with the car myself, i will have pics of the rear soon. thx


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

VERY soon... here it is










personal opinion I am not a fan of graphics HOWEVER if I was sponsored I'd let em put whatever the f*ck they want on my car. 

-James


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Whoa! not bad.

There are a few things that I would of done a bit differently, but personal expression is what it's all about.

Keep up the good work man. 

Keep repin' the 4 door!


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

thx and once again I apreciate all the coments, and you are right it is all about self expression. and everything i have done from the graphics to the taillight conversion was MY OWN idea i didnt see another car and then copy off of it. and with all the imports that are out there that look so much alike and everyone stealing ideas i respect anyones car that has originality, and that what was on my mind while i was building this car the way it is. 
dryboy thx for posting the pics for me.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *VERY soon... here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm...it looks like the tail light bulb is really sticking out alot from the acual base of the light--is that how its supposed to be..

Is this an actual Accord tail--how did they do this??

Oh and I def. agree wit U about originality in this game ...its hard to come by...


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

the tailights are from an accord but they are generation 3 altezzas, and they are supposed to stick out that far, they pop out at least 5 inches from the trunk some people love them, some hate them, but being that i already have the mold for the tailights i can use factory accord tailights, generation 1,2,or 3 and eventually 4 when they make them so i am completely happy with the conversion.


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

oh and as far as the graphics go, i had the car with no graphics for a while and it did look clean, but it also looked boring as hell, i i think some cars look better without graphics but i dont think so in my case. i plan to change the graphics every year anyway. and i dont like clear corner lenses, everyone and their grandmother has them, i like the corners completely orange cuz they look sort of jdm style. and i agree with the headlights i plan to do something to change them, i like the angel eyes, thx for your suggestions.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yeah Id like sum JDM all amber corners....but no luck at all-I might just have to make my own some how....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*



MP2050 said:


> *yeah Id like sum JDM all amber corners....but no luck at all-I might just have to make my own some how.... *



me 2


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

*?'s*

does any body know where i can get the sparco gas cap for a good price? i left mine at a gas station and thats the end of that.
also does anbody know if they make a polyurethane kit for our sentras/200sx? and what do you guys think abou that turbo charged ga16de on ebay?


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *yeah Id like sum JDM all amber corners....but no luck at all-I might just have to make my own some how.... *



Easy... you already have the clears... just look for some amber paint. I know its gotta be out there somewhere.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *Easy... you already have the clears... just look for some amber paint. I know its gotta be out there somewhere. *



Yeah I havent even tried to look yet.....If I go Bronze Rims then Ill def. do the amber corners-I think that'll match up nicely..


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Do it up.


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

*project se-r*

my car is now running with the 98 sr20 motor and is now manual,
does anybody out there have the gauge cluster for the 98 se-r? my 96 gxe cluster isnt working correctly. also is there anyone else who has done this swap and is experiencing problems?


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I like that tail light conversion. It would like nice if you got the stock tail light on but the half clears. Dont know what else to call them, but where its red and the blinkers are clear.


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

NismoXR said:


> *I like that tail light conversion. It would like nice if you got the stock tail light on but the half clears. Dont know what else to call them, but where its red and the blinkers are clear. *


can you try to explain to me again because i cant picture what you are saying


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

here's a pic of what im talking about


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

NismoXR said:


> *here's a pic of what im talking about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think that would look good also, i think i will try that look for the summer. it looks better than the normal stock taillight.


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

any photoshop pros out there that can give us a preview?


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

check out the sites.. do a search.. Stillen makes parts for nissans.. along with other companies..a lot of parts actually.. and about the turbo.. i wouldnt bother.. everyone has been arguing back and forth.. and it comes down to this.. its gonna cost close to the same about rather you get the 3,000 kit.. or if you drop a det into your car.. and all i can say is that im a DET fan all the way.. you can fix that blue bird bitch up to reach numbers into the 400's! .. the ga16 hotshot hairdryer kit will only get you numbers around 175... so its up to you.. im in akron Ohio moving to pittsburgh if you ever want to get together.Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

im a photoshop guru.. if you are talking about taking the sentra tail light stock and making it half clear and half red.. here is how you can accomplish that.. or you can get the se-L taillamp.. you can purchase clear tails off someone.. then tape off the sections you wish to be clear and red.. and then get clearred spray paint from places such as autozone and other auto stores.. and paint them.. walla.. actually.,. i think im gonna do this.. because my damn is300 tails are pissing me off with the water and humidity getting inside.. and i tried to resilicone them.. and it didnt work.. so fuck these lights.. im gonna do a quick job of what the clear red would look like.. Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

sorry guys.. usually im alot better at this stuff.. but i didnt just do a cut and paste of those actually tails.. so i actually desaturated my factory tailights in a really old pic of my car just to get the Real idea as to how this would look.. again.. this is a poor job.. but it might help ya.. its late.. and i have to be at work tomarrow. Travis


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

pic doesnt work


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I believe he wanted the accord tail to be chopped onto his car. his car has the accord tail light conversion.


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

yea i was trying to see if anyone could put the stock tailight from the pic that of the accord on to my pic of my sentra with the conversion


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

i can do that.. but the accord conversion.. all that is above is our taillights with a red peice glued over it and around the circle of that the tail was painted over.. thats all that is. Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

oh and yeah sorry i know the pic doesnt work.. ill have to get it to another site so it will display here..if i get time ill just stick those accord tails in there.. but like i said.. it would be soo much easier to do what i suggested.. but then again.. who wants easy.. i think you guys like the challenge.. lol.. Travis


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *check out the sites.. do a search.. Stillen makes parts for nissans.. along with other companies..a lot of parts actually.. and about the turbo.. i wouldnt bother.. everyone has been arguing back and forth.. and it comes down to this.. its gonna cost close to the same about rather you get the 3,000 kit.. or if you drop a det into your car.. and all i can say is that im a DET fan all the way.. you can fix that blue bird bitch up to reach numbers into the 400's! .. the ga16 hotshot hairdryer kit will only get you numbers around 175... so its up to you.. im in akron Ohio moving to pittsburgh if you ever want to get together.Travis *


The US spec SR20DE with an FMAX kit is just as capable of making those numbers as the DET is.....


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

yes... but its not as radical as the det.. it does not come with the oil coolers and other cool gadgets.. our sr20 has its limits.. you know what i would LOVE to do if i had the money.. build up an sr20ve with the fmax kit!.. that would be bad ass!!!! the ecu would have to be programmed differently.. but that would be bad ass..!! Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

i know i could do a search on this question.. but just so that others know for wicked sentras.. but.. what does the fmax kit run for these days?Travis


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I do know that the US Spec SR is good for 350 - 400WHP with out those goodies. The last few Turbo mags proved this.

The FMAX kit has a few different "stages", so the prices vary.


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

i have had this discusion so many times with people, wether or not to just turbo the sr20 or get the sr20det, most people say go det because it already comes with internals that are capable of handling turbo, i have a t4 garrett turbo, turbonetics blow off valve, and a wastegate that i have been holding on to brand new i fight with myself everyday wether or not i should turbo my sr20 or to just sell everything i have , do the pistons and run a bigger shot of nos. i think going turbo would be the best way but it is so expensive!!!!!! im getting frustrated and think i might be putting an auction on ebay.
my first plan was to turbo the 1.6, people talked me out of it . i said f*ck it and bought a crashed 98 se-r for $800(cant beat that) so now i have a sr20 with a 75 shot of nos and some turbo stuff sitting around collecting dust. suggestions please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You know my suggestion.....


BOOST THE SR20DE!


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> *You know my suggestion.....
> 
> 
> BOOST THE SR20DE! *


i knew you would say that!!
some people have told me that i wont have to send the computer to be reprogramed unless i go over like 7 pounds of boost. is that true?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yup, I would do it no matter what.

JWT can hook you up, but it's not cheap.


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

yea i spoke to them about a few things, i am craving power but dont have the funds right now cuz i still have more to do as far as interior and a whole lot of other things, guess i might have to run the 75 shot and just wait it out.


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

hey anyone out there with a headlight conversion?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Liuspeed is selling crytal clear headlights and crstal corners on ebay right now.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

the guy will do anything to make a buck lol.. Travis


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

*roof scoop*

hey does anyone out there have a roof scoop on there 200sx/sentra? i'm thinking of putting one on. anybody have any info? also still waiting to hear o any 200sx/sentra with a headlight conversion, besides the one with accord headlights.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Six has a non-functional roof scoop....

I will be doing a headlight conversion in the future.


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

i would like to see how it looks(the roof scoop)
i want to do a headlight conversion also,


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

theres the hood scoop for ya. 

Check out the April issue of HCI, there is a 200sx SE-R with halos and a BMW grille. He either painted or used fiberglass around the halos to give them the BMW look. Not really a headlight conversion but something different.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

That 200SX in HCI, while I respect the work that is done....looks pretty wack!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

THANK YOU GOD!!! I'm so glad someone finally agreed!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I would not think that I'm the only one that thinks this way....anyway I hope I'm not.....

With a bit more work, my car would of been a better representation of a modded B14.....


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

i have to check that 200sx out, i want my roof scoop to be bigger than the one in that picture


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

i hate that ricer 200.... do you really thinik any inteligent looking and good looking woman is gonna wanna be with a guy who has sooo many stickers on his car.. and so much UNFUNCTIONAL bs.. i am so sick of seeing aluminum wings.. and kids with hondas becasue everyone else has one.. and kids asking hey.. i want to "add hoarse power to my car so ill get an intake and exhaust" and then ill get "NOS" and .. maybe i shouldnt go on and on rambling about the ricer stuff goin on today after F&F.. i think you guys hear about that enough.. i guess it comes down to this.. IF YOU DONT KNOW WHAT _Holley_ is.. if you dont know anything about changing your power band.. then get the hell out, and join a ricer club site.. this was not implied to anyone specific in here. but i just thought i would get that out.. thanks for letting me vent guys lol.. Travis


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

<----- ricer


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

^^^^^
ricer


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *i hate that ricer 200.... do you really thinik any inteligent looking and good looking woman is gonna wanna be with a guy who has sooo many stickers on his car.. and so much UNFUNCTIONAL bs.. i am so sick of seeing aluminum wings.. and kids with hondas becasue everyone else has one.. and kids asking hey.. i want to "add hoarse power to my car so ill get an intake and exhaust" and then ill get "NOS" and .. maybe i shouldnt go on and on rambling about the ricer stuff goin on today after F&F.. i think you guys hear about that enough.. i guess it comes down to this.. IF YOU DONT KNOW WHAT _Holley_ is.. if you dont know anything about changing your power band.. then get the hell out, and join a ricer club site.. this was not implied to anyone specific in here. but i just thought i would get that out.. thanks for letting me vent guys lol.. Travis *



1) any girl that makes descions about being with you because of how your car looks is a ho, so they dont have to be intelligent. so therefore you can put as many stickers as you want.
2) i like my aluminum wing dammit!! lol
3)i agree hondas are played out because everyone and there grandmother's uncle has one
4)i agree with you about kids going on about intakes and exhaust and nos, it is annoying, but i was once that kid and now i am learning more about my car and what really adds horsepower, and i know the difference between a show mod and a performance mod, so they have to start somewhere, and yes f&f did influence a bunch of people, but i see a lot of people stepping there game up and actually doing some real performance work on their cars now, instead of just adding euro tail lights.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Agreed I do not setup my vehicle for chicks and any chick who makes that the determining factor for our togetherness can lick the hair in my ass crack. Relationships should not be based upon cars. There will always be some dumbass doing something dumbassed to their car for dumbass reasons. However those who can learn and prosper and go from ricer to educated modifier gets props those who stay rice well fuck 'em for not advancing that's their fault for not moving and staying stuck in the same frame of mind. Everyone starts somewhere usually the bottom but you don' have to end up or stay there.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

You have hair in your ass crack?


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

Sentrixx said:


> *You have hair in your ass crack? *


LOL i think we all have hair in our ass crack! 
and can someone give me a full definiton of ricer please?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, the first thing that popped up on google images for ricer was this?


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Well, the first thing that popped up on google images for ricer was this?
> 
> *


LOL good one . i'm only asking cuz i've only heard the word ricer used since i came to this forum. honestly dont know what the hell it means


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

There really is no real meaning.

The first time I ever heard it was from Harley riders calling "crotch rocket"/ Japanese motorcycles, "rice rockets". 
Being that they were from Asia, and rice is a big part of Asian culture......
The term made it's way over to the import car scene, and the term has grown, and morphed into a word that has a million meanings....

From all show no go to having stickers for parts on your car that you really don't have....
Anymore, I don't give a rats ass....to each their own.....


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *From all show no go to having stickers for parts on your car that you really don't have....
> Anymore, I don't give a rats ass....to each their own..... *


as defined in sport compact car mag "Ricer- All show and No Go"

but i feel that it is a bunch of kids who put stickers all over their cars.. or who make too many mods to their car.. ( for example that 200sx!!!).. it looks like shit.. IMO... and about the chick thing.. listen.. if your car looks "ricey" to me.. you look immature.. you need to grow up.. and any respectable woman wouldnt go for that shit.. actually i see all sorts of whores goin for the whole ricey thing because it looks "cool". Yeah ok, if your in high school.. i had a kid come up to my car one day from the high school band and ask.. " hey man nice ride.. you got NOS in that thing.. ???" i replied.. umm.. no.. he says " ahh i get it.. fuel injection, the way to go man" i look at him and think.. what the hell are you trying to say.. ? i responded with only.. umm.. hey.. thanks.. but.. NOS is a company brand just to let ya know.. 

i also get sick of all the people on here who like to think that they are better than everyone else.. just hear me out.. im venting and sound contradicting.. but just hear me out.. im sick of everyone thinking on here that they arebetter than everyone else.. always trying to make someone sound like a moron.. i went to a bunch of "altezza" posts.. and i was trying to find some info on the right temp and times to keep the lights in the oven.. and all i saw were people talking about how the "altezzas" looked bad.. blah blah blah.. soo freakin what... some others like them.. like me.. but im taken the crome part of them and turning them red TO BE DIFFERENT AND DONT COPY ME DAMN IT LOL ..

please i dont want anyone feeling im knockin on them.. im just sick of everyone getting on everyones case.. and i dont even like to do it at times.. but the things i say.. such as the ricer bit.. its just because im sick of everyone trying to be cool and like everyone else.. its all about individuality, and being ONE.. having personallity and displaying that personallity with your car.. just keep it real my friends.. and help each other out with their probs with their car.. and this site will be the greatest thing to futur Mods.. Travis


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

^^^^^^^
I didn't read the entire post, but I have to disagree with some of the things that you said. First off, If you're referring to that white car above, you should know that it's not a 200sx, it's a Sentra (aka. 4-doors). 2nd, I admit it's a bit overdone, but it doesn't look like shit. 

To me the definition of ricer refers to taste and experience, and I don't mean the viewer. All GO is excellent, but all SHOW is just as good also. If the car is done right it is NOT rice. If the person is supergluing supestreet emblems to his hood and using fishing line to hold on his bodykit and bondoing his entire trunk without ever painting it, this is the definition of a real ricer. If you want me to describe a real ricer, I can go on for 30 minutes of every shitty, cheap, tasteless thing a friend of mine has put on his car or taken off. 

The way I'm hearing it, you paople seem to call "RICE" to everything that has a bodykit and spoiler. So I guess there are no PERFORMANCE ricers? You guys would be just as quick to beat down a Camery with a header and intake.

THE DEFINITION OF RICER IS TASTELESSNESS AND TOTAL LACK OF DOING THINGS THE RIGHT WAY!!!!!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

> THE DEFINITION OF RICER IS TASTELESSNESS AND TOTAL LACK OF DOING THINGS THE RIGHT WAY!!!!!


Yup


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *
> but i feel that it is a bunch of kids who put stickers all over their cars.. or who make too many mods to their car.. ( for example that 200sx!!!).. it looks like shit.. IMO... and about the chick thing.. listen.. if your car looks "ricey" to me.. you look immature.. you need to grow up.. and any respectable woman wouldnt go for that shit.. actually i see all sorts of whores goin for the whole ricey thing because it looks "cool". Yeah ok, if your in high school..
> i went to a bunch of "altezza" posts.. and i was trying to find some info on the right temp and times to keep the lights in the oven.. and all i saw were people talking about how the "altezzas" looked bad.. blah blah blah.. soo freakin what...
> but the things i say.. such as the ricer bit.. its just because im sick of everyone trying to be cool and like everyone else.. its all about individuality, and being ONE.. having personallity and displaying that personallity with your car.. just keep it real my friends.. and help each other out with their probs with their car.. and this site will be the greatest thing to futur Mods.. Travis *


 you cant call people ricer and say someone's car looks like shit and then say you are tired of people critizing one another, and you say that people should display their own personality on their cars well maybe some people(like me) like a bunch of stickers on their car, the same way you like altezzas, which i personally hate, and think they have no business being on a sentra. no disrepesct to anyone who has them. i do respect that you are doing something different to them however
i really dont understand the whole you cant get a respectable woman with a car with stickers on it. do you think you will get a respectable woman just because you dont have stickers on your car? you can still wind up attracting whores and nonrespectable woman. guys with beamers will always attract more hoes then a guy with a sentra with stickers on it! and i dont give a damn what a girl(or anyone else) thinks about my car anyway, as long as i like it im fine.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

attic4sneekaz said:


> *LOL good one . i'm only asking cuz i've only heard the word ricer used since i came to this forum. honestly dont know what the hell it means *


i dont see why everyone cares what other people's cars look like. 

as for ricer definition, the people on this website think its someone who has a big spoiler stickers and no performance mods. But I know a lot of ppl at work that have sports cars and consider anyone who mods a japanese compact car a "ricer". Actually they dont say ricer but they make fun of us. Its just more sad here because nissan ppl are making fun of nissan ppl. Definition changes based on who you ask.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Neil said:


> *i dont see why everyone cares what other people's cars look like.
> 
> as for ricer definition, the people on this website think its someone who has a big spoiler stickers and no performance mods. But I know a lot of ppl at work that have sports cars and consider anyone who mods a japanese compact car a "ricer". Actually they dont say ricer but they make fun of us. Its just more sad here because nissan ppl are making fun of nissan ppl. Definition changes based on who you ask. *


BINGO 
thank you.. i say we end this shit and getback to the point of this post.. once again.. this is all our personal opinions.. im gonna think one way.. and someone else will think the other way.. i say. as long as we own a Nissan.. we are all Brothers and sisters in a way.. ya know? like a group, a family.. and we should be helping each other out instead of being down each others throats.. forget what has been mentioned in the past in this post.. and lets just think about the future of Nissans.. and Nissan owners.. 

AS FAR AS THE WHITE B14... I WOULD LIKE TO SEE PICTURES.. BECASUE I COULD HAVE SWORN IT WAS A 200 AND NOT A SENTRA.. AND IM WELL AWARE OF THE DOORS AND BODY OF THE 200 AND THE SENTRA.. 

thanks guys.. Travis


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Its a sentra bro.. Been around for a while now.


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

i think constructive criticism is good because ,yes we are a family and our nissans should be represented right. since we are not that large of a group, compared to the hondas out there, we have to work harder to make sure we are represented right. when i first thought about joining a car club my friend told one of the members "you gotta see this sentra its off the hook" the guy from the car club laughed because he didnt believe you could hook up a sentra beacuse the only sentras you see where i'm from " hooked up" have a damn $9.99 FEAR THIS or AINT SKEERED sticker on the front windshield. i dont think we should make fun of eachother but a lil joke or criticism is good because we want the forum to be fun, not boring, and also people can learn and get new ideas about what to do with thier car.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

<----- ricer 


To each their own.
I could really care less how other people spend their cash....


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

<-- .. SPORT compact car.. not a toy..ill just keep my comments to myself.. seems that the aftermarket parts companys will make some of you people think what ever you want just to get your money.. and i pitty you.. im out. Travis


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

car looks cool!

it's a little hypocritcal, though, to say you are tired of seeing civics and such, yet you augment a civic bodykit to fit on your car, plus a lot of other honda gear.

I'm not saying that it's bad to put honda stuff. if it looks good, it's cool. but don't say you are tired of looking at civics when you put civic parts on.

my $0.02.

CMo


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

wish i was a ricer stic kers and altezzas cost to much ill rather spend my cah on my suspension or those ud pulleys ho hum


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

cmotek24 said:


> *car looks cool!
> 
> it's a little hypocritcal, though, to say you are tired of seeing civics and such, yet you augment a civic bodykit to fit on your car, plus a lot of other honda gear.
> 
> ...


thank you.
well the only reason why i chose a civic body kit is because i dont like the kits they make for our cars and when i was searching for a body kit for my car they didn't have many options. if i could of molded a kit from a neon, i would of, the only other honda part i have is the tailights and hardly anyone knows they are from and accord unless i tell them, the same with the body kit. its not like i put stock honda parts on my car to make it look like a honda, i just chose parts that were easily available to try to make my car not look like a sentra. dont get me wrong, the civic is a beautiful car and a hooked up one always catches my eye, its just that everything there is to do has already been done to them and its time to move on. imo


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

whats up guys? just came back from xtreme import showdown in new jersey. if anyone is interested in seeing pics got to: www.lowgravitycc.com and go to events, there are a bunch of pics there. i couldnt win anything for our nissan class, i did come home with best graphics however. there were some nice nissans there including a blue flake g35 with lambo doors, 2 clean ass 240's, a cool maxima with air suspension, a very clean 300z and also another maxima.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

attic4sneekaz said:


> *whats up guys? just came back from xtreme import showdown in new jersey. if anyone is interested in seeing pics got to: www.lowgravitycc.com and go to events, there are a bunch of pics there. i couldnt win anything for our nissan class, i did come home with best graphics however. there were some nice nissans there including a blue flake g35 with lambo doors, 2 clean ass 240's, a cool maxima with air suspension, a very clean 300z and also another maxima. *


posted a pic of your ride....so everyone could see. Not bad-gotta luv a WHite B14-- and congrats on the award..


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *posted a pic of your ride....so everyone could see. Not bad-gotta luv a WHite B14-- and congrats on the award.. *


OOOPPPPPPSSSS forgot the link.....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks like it was an alright show.
Congrats on the trophy

I dig the G35, but I don't know about the bowling ball sparkle paint


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

thx guys. it is my first trophy and my first show so i am excited about it, we will be going to at least 1 a month from now until the end of the year so i will keep you guys posted. i agree the paint was a little weird on the g35 but the more i see those doors the more i want them. does anyone have any info about converting to the lambo doors? someone told me they could get the kit for $500 then you have to get someone to install them. i am seriously thinking about doing the conversion so if anyone has any info holla back


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

very nice man glad you got an award


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

attic4sneekaz, www.autoloc.com sells kits for lambo conversions.


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

guys thx for the grats, and thx for the lambo info, next show is outdoors somewhere in l.i., but the next indoor is in the continental arena in nj june 21st hope to have new paint,and graphics and lambo doors or maybe a new interior, or maybe turbo gotta decide soon. i'll keep you posted


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The autoloc lambo doors, while very cool, and worth the $$ (to me anyway) cost quite a bit more than $500.00


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> *The autoloc lambo doors, while very cool, and worth the $$ (to me anyway) cost quite a bit more than $500.00 *


yea the autoloc kit is expensive, but im sure there is a cheaper way to do it. now the lowest price ive heard is $1500 installed (dont know if the kit is autoloc or not)


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

That's not a bad price.

I'd have to pay twice that because of the cost difference over here.


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

whats up guys? just wanted to let everyone know that a 745 beamer smashed into the passenger side of my car last night. so much for lambo doors! so i will be doing the whole car over. does anyone know of any polyurethane kits for my 96 sentra? fiberglass is annoying to me now. i'm also looking to buy a older se-r like a 93, if anyone has info let me know.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

OMG that fucking sucks sorry to hear man


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

Rama said:


> *OMG that fucking sucks sorry to hear man *


thx man, my car has been through so much drama it doesnt affect me anymore, i honestly can make a tv movie called "the trials and tribulations of hooking up a sentra". i seriously think its cursed. everything has happened to it from break ins, to a jeep backing up into it while i was parked, blown tranny, changed alternator 4 times, 2 broke tv monitors, stolen gas cap, $3000 shitty paint job, blown solobarics, broke axles, about 10 flats, starter twice, nitrous problems, a ton of water in my gas tank(1.6 engine), and a bunch of other shit i dont even feel like listing. i know some of the stuff is common cuz when you customize a car you run into a lot of headaches, but my car spends more time getting fixed then it does on the road and im sick of it.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Dude, that realy sucks.

Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

i sitll havent seen that guys customized sentra.. the pics didnt work when u guys put em on here... i wanna see the car... grrr...


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

sup guys? i got pics of my smashed up ride i will email to anyone who wants to post them for me.(you defintely have too see them, keep in mind a 2003 745 beamer is built like a tank, imagine one going about 50 mph into the side of a sentra) i also was informed that blue painted g35 with lambo doors was not a g35. it was a altima with g35 tailights. it fooled me. my project sentra might be over, it was more of headache then it was fun, but still worth it. waiting to see what the insurance company says. i hope you guys dont feel like im a traitor,but i bought a 96' 200 sx se-r today and that will be my new project, i love the sentra but i cant go thru the agravation of trying to make it fast again. i dont even know where i will start with the 200sx but i will keep you guys posted.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i hope u werent the one that bidded on my crystal corners on ebay and then emailed me saying that you dont need them cuz wrecked the car one weekend when the auction ended on a wed or thurs.

whoever that punk was i really upset with him/her.

here is the ebay auction .. still no payment that lil bastard


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

bidding is stupid, i just e mail the seller and buy them. wasnt me man. i used to sell on ebay i hated deadbeat bidders too.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok just checking.

i already filed non- paying bidder alert

and 

requested a final value credit from ebay.

so this kid got a neg feedback from me


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

attic4sneekaz said:


> *i also was informed that blue painted g35 with lambo doors was not a g35. it was a altima with g35 tailights. it fooled me. *


Now that I look at the pics again, it screams Altima. The headlights are a dead give away. 

Glad to hear you stuck with the Nissan


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

attic4sneekaz said:


> * i hope you guys dont feel like im a traitor,but i bought a 96' 200 sx se-r today and that will be my new project, i love the sentra but i cant go thru the agravation of trying to make it fast again. i dont even know where i will start with the 200sx but i will keep you guys posted. *


Traitor?? Hell no! If you would have a bought a DX civic and wanted to make a project, then im sure you would have been flamed. (nothing against honda, just saying its better to start off with a better platform)


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> Now that I look at the pics again, it screams Altima. The headlights are a dead give away


 what pic.. am I missing on something.. i looked through every page looking for that Bayside Blue Altima that looks like a G35 and nothin..


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It's in a link he posted a couple pages back....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't see that link


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

www.lowgravitycc.com 

check the events section....


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

go to www.lowgravitycc.com go to events and you will see a while bunch of pics of import showdown in nj


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

nuttin wrong with bumpin up to the 200sx. i prefer the 200sx back to sentras but hey thats just me. and yea switching to something like honda would have been trecherous!...we'd have to kill you and spam you with midget porno


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

*turbo questions*

whats up guys? i know its off topic but... finally using that turbo stuff i was selling. the red se-r is going turbo next week, does anybody have a se-r turbo that can give me some tips or suggestions? i need to know what msd i should use. just whatever comes to mind any problems whatever comments you have will be apreciated


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I will direct you to http://www.sr20deforum.com/


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *check out the sites.. do a search.. Stillen makes parts for nissans.. along with other companies..a lot of parts actually.. and about the turbo.. i wouldnt bother.. everyone has been arguing back and forth.. and it comes down to this.. its gonna cost close to the same about rather you get the 3,000 kit.. or if you drop a det into your car.. and all i can say is that im a DET fan all the way.. you can fix that blue bird bitch up to reach numbers into the 400's! .. the ga16 hotshot hairdryer kit will only get you numbers around 175... so its up to you.. im in akron Ohio moving to pittsburgh if you ever want to get together.Travis *


175hp with the HS turbo? You should read up on that article a little more man. They slapped it on stock with exaust/intake and was hitting just over 200whp. Ehm.... I'm a big fan of the SR20's too, but let's face it..... us folks with the GA16 gotta work with what we got unless we got about 5k to do the swap and the time to go w/o our cars. And for some people, 200+hp is enough. I'll be happy to run 14 or 15's and have a turbo on my GA. Sure... I'd much rather have an SR20, but I don't have the cold hard cash for the swap, nor could I go w/o my car long enough for it to be done and I'm not experienced enough in swapping motors to do it myself, so I'd have to pay a shop to do it.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

^^^^ i agree with you


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

looking at both sides i think it depends on what you want because the hotshot kit for the 1.6 is like $3700. reprogram your computer for another $600 your at $4300 already. ive browsed thru the article when i had my gxe and thought about it but i thought it was too much money.
on the other hand i dont like the idea of the det swap because you need so much stuff and if something goes wrong you have to search for parts that sometimes are hard to find and have to wait forever for. 
i got fed up and just did a us sr20 swap and i was happy wit that you can fing the engine for cheap i got a whole crashed one for $800 i paid someone another $800 for the swap and my car was moving a lot better than the 90whp 1.6.


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

oh yea i forgot,what about installing the hotshot kit you gotta pay for that too unless you can do it yourself,either way you are spending $5000 or more doesnt seem worth it to me.


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

So.... my question to you now is you had the GA16 and just swapped it for the US spec sr20..... how much total did it cost you for the swap? And also.... how much hp gain did you get? About 20 horsies max I'd say. Not dissing your idea, but the only good thing I see out of that is that you'd have more parts available for your motor. But seems to me you paying 2k at least for the most of 20 horsies, but then again you have better parts selection now.


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

LaRon said:


> *So.... my question to you now is you had the GA16 and just swapped it for the US spec sr20..... how much total did it cost you for the swap? And also.... how much hp gain did you get? About 20 horsies max I'd say. Not dissing your idea, but the only good thing I see out of that is that you'd have more parts available for your motor. But seems to me you paying 2k at least for the most of 20 horsies, but then again you have better parts selection now. *


actually i gained 33 horsies cuz a stock sr20 provides about 123 at the wheels versus the 90 at the wheels the ga16 comes with. (correct me if im wrong) not to mention the tourqe. i spent a little under $2000 for the swap. and i was beating eclipses, civics, and ls integras.
and yes i had access to a whole bunch of stuff for that engine. just think they are just now making stuff for the ga16 so you are going to pay out of your ass for anything worth while. you can buy a whole sentra with a sr20det swap for $5000 on se-r.net.


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

So what kind of shop did you have to take your car to for the swap? A regular shop, performance shop, swap shop... what? And how long it take them? I'm curious because I'm considering this myself now after finding out how cheap it is.


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

well i took my car to a small shop in the bronx,ny(thats where im from) dont get me wrong it can be more expensive depending on what the shop wants to charge you and how much you get the parts for. 
in my case i found a crashed se-r for $800 and i paid $800 for the swap, but i did pay for some things like a new radiator, alternator and the motor mounts were bad. 
just search the net, especially se-r.net and price everything , remember you will basically need the car to do the swap. if you have the money to put a hot shot kit on your car, you have plenty of options,you can use that $5000 and buy a 97 se-r!! i dont think there is anything wrong with putting the hotshot kit on a ga16 i just think the expense to what you get out of it ratio sucks. 
when i had my gxe i would stress myself out trying to figure out how to make it fast i even tried nos, if you arent looking for a huge amount of speed right away i think the sr20de swap will be fine. you will be satisfied with it. it is a big difference from the 1.6 and you can ugrade later if you want even more power because there are more parts available for it. if you want huge speed right now get the kit. even though it wont be right away cuz i called hot shot for a se r turbo kit and they said 6-8 weeks.


----------

